# Two temps in a 8800GT SLi using GPU-Z?



## ghostter (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi,

I've got two 8800GT cards, I'm using an SLi. One of this cards is an ASUS EN8800GT TOP, this one any program (included GPU-Z) except ASUS SmartDoctor.

The question is that when I show the information of my secondary 8800GT (BFG) it shows me two different temperatures, one of them is exactly the same as ASUS SmartDoctor one.

Do you think that maybe, throught the SLi, the secondary 8800GT is showing the primary and secondary GPUs temps?

(I attach an image)


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Nov 12, 2008)

Cant understand your question though. But if your trying to ask as to why the other card has a higher temperature, thats probably cooler related.. And even if they had the same cooler, the tim may be different as well.. and even if its exact as the other, the top card will also have a higher temp due to the heat radiated by the NB. (my top card is 5 degree celcius hotter than my bottom card.)


----------



## ghostter (Nov 12, 2008)

This isn't the question, exactly question why I've two GPU temperatures in the secondary card? One of them is from the primary, or this two temperatures are from different sensors of the secondary card?.

If both temperatures are from the second one, why one of this temperatures is always the same as the primary card (is the temperature that apperas in smartdoctor).


----------



## Hayder_Master (Nov 12, 2008)

i think sli not like two hdd in raid , first card run always before other card's that's mean it is always on load


----------



## modder (Nov 12, 2008)

ghostter said:


> This isn't the question, exactly question why I've two GPU temperatures in the secondary card? One of them is from the primary, or this two temperatures are from different sensors of the secondary card?.
> 
> If both temperatures are from the second one, why one of this temperatures is always the same as the primary card (is the temperature that apperas in smartdoctor).


two GPU temperatures in the secondary card? 
answer
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showpost.php?p=978782&postcount=7


----------



## ghostter (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks!

Which one is the reference?? The lower one or the higher?


----------



## modder (Nov 12, 2008)

ghostter said:


> Ok, thanks!
> 
> Which one is the reference?? The lower one or the higher?


IMO there's no real references, because one from  on-die sensor and the other from the fan controller ic(which also reads the core temperature via diode).In fact diodes don't use the same path to read temperature.To avoid problems,chooses the higher temp (in your case 63°).but it's very interesting to have two temperatures, why ?you can control if one diode is dead  .


----------



## ghostter (Nov 12, 2008)

Ok, thanks for all  .


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 12, 2008)

one temperature is read via the nvidia driver and the other temperature is read directly from the sensor chip. it is very possible that both are the same with just some offset/linearity correction applied


----------

